# Luna is now an AKC GrCh and is retired from conformation showing



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Well the title says it all! I have been meaning to update but it has been sooo busy. I drove to and from AZ two times in the last week (a 7-9 hour drive each way both times.) Luna's breeder and I drove to Tucson AZ Nov 15th and brought Luna's sister along as well. Was kind of hoping that Luna could go out with a bang and get a BOV one of the days down there but unfortunately that didn't happen because one of the competing bitch specials was more heavily campaigned, more mature, and in big hair. She took BOV the two days that she showed, and the other two days a male took it. So there were some ups and downs, but at least Luna was able to take Selects and Best of Opposite to get all of the points and the major that she needed. 

To get an AKC Grand Championship you need 25 points (starting over at zero after becoming a Ch) along with 3 majors and 3 wins over other Champions. Luna finished her Grand with 31 points, 5 majors, and 5 competition wins. So not too shabby. And something that I am extremely proud of is that she NEVER ever had a hair piece put into her hair. No wiggies ever. I don't think that is super common for a poodle to even get an AKC Ch without them as an adult. But especially for Grand Ch, lol Luna lined up with all of the other Ch with HUGE wigged hair, yet she was still able to get 5 competition wins over them. That is my one proudest accomplishment since even though I didn't show her myself, the coat care IS something that I did for her, and without proper coat care the head hair is way too thin.

Other than that, all praise goes to Daniel Chavez, world's greatest handler, and of course to her wonderful breeder Erica Muno who made this all possible. I am so happy that our show journey is finished and that we stuck it out through the hard times. Also the Tucson show cluster was the funniest time I have ever had at a show. We laughed until we cried so many times. Learned not to wear make up to a show unless it is waterproof. I wish I had taken more pictures. Thankful to be friends with Daniel who is such a poodle expert. I told him that maybe one day I will need one of his beautiful minis. (He won the Non Sporting group at Westminster with one of his beautiful mini girls in 2017)

Erica was also able to put two majors on Luna's sister at the shows (her first points ever) so it was a good show all around. After we went home, I went back down to the phoenix area for Thanksgiving with family and I ended up going to shows on Friday and Saturday with Daniel and being his "bucket b*tch" there which was a great learning experience for me as well. It is so much less stress helping with other people's dogs instead of your own. Daniel won Best of Breed at both poodle specialties with a mini that he is specialing. He is the cutest little guy.

Well that's it for Luna and I as far as conformation goes... She has already gotten her haircut, so I will have to post in the poodle grooming section now.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Such an amazing accomplishment to you both, so many congratulations!!!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Glad that you have so many positive memories along with the happy ending. Well done!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yay! I am so happy to hear the good news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats!!! All that hard work and dedication paid off!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations to you and lUna.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY! TEAM LUNA!!!!!! There was never a doubt!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well done! 

You can post pix of Luna wherever you like...


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations!! I know you must be so proud of your Luna. What a special accomplishment.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am so darned happy and proud of Team Luna! Gorgeous poodle with spectacular movement...Congratulations!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

What a fabulous career you and Luna have enjoyed with her conformation - I'm so glad you had a wonderful time showing her and maintaining her gorgeous coat. We had the joy of the photos you posted of her in her show coat.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you all so much!!! The support of my fellow PF members has been ongoing since before I even got Luna and I am so grateful to all of you for the kind words and encouragement throughout it all. Onward and upward!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I saw this last night, but yesterday was a crazy hectic day so I didn't get to reply, but wow that is a great announcement. She is lovely and I am sure though your are thrilled you are most happy to have her home to stay now! Congratulations on doing it without the wiggies! Don't forget to edit your signature.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

That is quite an accomplishment. Congratulations !


----------

